# Terratec cs46xx geluidskaarten (DMX Xfire) - slecht geluid

## Wilke

Zijn er al mensen die hebben uitgevonden hoe je een beetje fatsoenlijk geluid uit deze geluidskaart kunt krijgen?

Bij mij lijkt het wel of 'ie onder Linux heel snel clipt, terwijl dat onder Windows absoluut niet gebeurt, ook niet als ik alle volume-schuifjes vol open zet.

Ook als iemand het al voor elkaar heeft om multiple-channels (hardware-matig dus) te gebruiken, hoor ik graag hoe je dat voor elkaar hebt gekregen  :Smile: 

Ohja, ik gebruik nu alsa-driver-0.90_rc2, zijn er versies die beter werken?

----------

## Niek

Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met deze kaart, maar ik hou de alsa-devel ML bij en daar zie ik regelmatig patches voor cs46xx voorbijkomen. Op http://cvs.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/alsa/alsa-kernel/pci/cs46xx/ is te zien dat er redelijk veel veranderingen zijn geweest in de drivers sinds de release van 0.9.0-rc2. Je zou kunnen proberen de CVS versie te downloaden en te installeren, misschien klinkt dat een stuk beter.

Van multiple-channels weet ik zelf niets af, je zou deze vraag in de alsa-user ML kunnen stellen, daar weten ze ongetwijfeld een antwoord.

----------

## Wilke

okee dan, ik ga het zeker proberen, zodra m'n systeem eindelijk klaar is om te recompilen met de nieuwe GCC  :Smile: 

----------

## voidzero

Voor mijn AC'97 onboard moest ik alsa gebruiken, 't werkte hier niet echt dus heb ik maar een ander geluidskaartje erin gezet. Je zou kunnen proberen om je PCI Latency Timer in je bios 1 waarde hoger te zetten.

Mark

----------

## Buzzz

Misschien moet je eens kijken in dit topic. Ze zijn erg aan het sleutelen met de alsa driver voor de cs46xx. Met deze patches heb je zelfs multichannel support (als het goed is...)

Multi-channel sound + rear out for cs46xx chipset soundcards

Ik ga er in ieder geval weer mee aan de gang als ik weer achter m'n gentoo bak zit...

[edit]

Ik heb even de code van alsa 0.9.0-rc3 doorgekeken, en daarin is de code voor o.a. multi-channel verwerkt. Je moet alleen wel de Makefile aanpassen:

alsa-driver-0.9.0rc3/pci/cs46xx/Makefile

En dan de regels onder # Hack for new dsp flag uncommenten. Als het goed is moet het dan werken... Deze release zit nog niet in Portage voor zover ik weet, dus het is wat handwerk...

[/edit]

----------

## TuxFriend

 *Buzzz wrote:*   

>  Deze release zit nog niet in Portage voor zover ik weet, dus het is wat handwerk...

 

ALSA-rc3 zit in Portage je moet hem wel unmasken.

TuxFriend

----------

## Buzzz

Ik heb hem inderdaad in Portage gevonden, maar je moet nog steeds eerste de Makefile aanpassen, om het goed te laten werken. 

Ik heb het inmiddels aan de praat, het werkt echt perfect. Ik kan mp3'tjes spelen met xmms, een film draaien met xine en ook nog de arts sound daemon een geluidje laten afspelen... 

Een grote stap vooruit om mij helemaal op linux over te laten stappen...

----------

## Wilke

Beter!! En dat een week nadat ik die geluidskaart koop  :Smile: 

/me gaat het straks meteen proberen!

----------

## Wilke

Okee dan, het werkt nu inderdaad perfect!

Nog een tip aan de volgende die het gaat proberen: by default compileert ALSA alle sound-drivers. Bij mij gaf een of andere vage ISA-kaart een compileerfout. Wat je kunt doen, is de omgevingsvariabele 'ALSA_CARDS' op 'cs46xx' zetten, dus met bash:

export ALSA_CARDS=cs46xx

emerge alsa-driver

Unmasken van de 'rc3'-driver doe je door in /usr/portage/profile/package.mask alsa op te zoeken en voor die regels een # te zetten.

Als je emerge hebt gedaan moet je even blijven kijken tot 'ie de files heeft uitgepakt, daarna op Ctrl-Z drukken, naar /var/tmp/portage/alsa-0.9.0rc3/work/pci/cs46xx gaan en daar die makefile wijzigen. Daarna met 'fg' de compilejob verder laten gaan.

----------

## water

 *Wilke wrote:*   

> Okee dan, het werkt nu inderdaad perfect!
> 
> Nog een tip aan de volgende die het gaat proberen: by default compileert ALSA alle sound-drivers. Bij mij gaf een of andere vage ISA-kaart een compileerfout. Wat je kunt doen, is de omgevingsvariabele 'ALSA_CARDS' op 'cs46xx' zetten, dus met bash:
> 
> export ALSA_CARDS=cs46xx
> ...

 

Begrijp ik hieruit dat dan alleen de modules voor de cs46xx worden gecompileerd, en de rest niet? Zou handig zijn, scheelt weer een hoop overbodige modules.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## utopia

Mijn kaart is een Terratec DMX sixfire gebasseerd op de Envy24 chip. Probleem was ook dat hij maar 1 sound tegelijkertijd kon afspelen.  

Maar nog niet getest ofdat dit verholpen is in de laatste alsadrivers, zal 1 van de dagen eens proberen.

----------

